# 92fs locking block stuck on barrel...HELP!!



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

I just ordered a spare 92FS barrel from Beretta so that I could have a dedicated suppressor barrel. I need to send it to machine shop to be threaded, but did not want to send it with the locking block. When I attempted to remove the locking block, I found it impossible. I am aware of the proper procedure for removing it, as I can remove the block from my existing barrel with no problem. However, no matter how much I manipulate it, this sucker just won't come out. 

I tried wiggling it, oiling it...even tapping it with a brass hammer...but it will not move more than half-way out either left or right side. I don't want to hit it hard and potentially damage anything. It has ZERO rounds on it...straight out of the package. 

Did I get a bad barrel? I tried to contact Beretta today, but apparently they were having trouble with their phone line to the firearms dept. and I could not speak to anyone.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

I have never experienced this , type of stuck block. You are the 1st , that I have heard , that has the problem.
When my 92 was brand new the locking block was so tight.... I had to soak it in ZEP penetrant.
Coming back to it with some manipulation & harder taps with the same brass hammer ... did the appropriate loosening.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've found that just the Italian accent of this guy's voice alone brings confidence when working on your 92.:smt083 MAMA-Mia

It will come off eventually, just needs to be at the right angle when removing, especially at first or when brand new. If you got it on, then it's gotta come off.:numbchuck:

I've had some locking blocks just fall out at an angle when dissasembled and others not so much.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Childofjuly has the best videos on the internet for assembly and disassembly of the Beretta 92.

I have had my locking block jammed to the point where I didn't think it would come off the barrel but it always has eventually. I would lube up the block and the pin well and keep tapping at it. You might need to put the barrel in a vise and tap at the side of the block with a brass punch. If the block has started to come out one side or the other and is jammed, I would try tapping it back to center and start over.


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

*UPDATE:*

I contacted Beretta Customer Support and discovered the locking block assembly was NOT designed to come out without first removing the actuator pin.






Unfortunately, prior to receiving a reply from Beretta, I became frustrated and (after oiling the crap out if it) used a hammer and nylon punch tool to remove the tool. Now I am able to manipulate the block in and out by hand, albeit a much tighter fit than my original barrel and block. And although it wasn't the "recommended" procedure, I'm glad I was able to get it out without removing the roll pin...because I find those to be a pain in the ass.

However, if my gun explodes the first time I shoot with this barrel I will know that using the hammer WASNT a good idea!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Flight_Medic said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> I contacted Beretta Customer Support and discovered the locking block assembly was NOT designed to come out without first removing the actuator pin.
> 
> ...


Yep, you posted your last post before I saw this. That is correct. It is NOT made to come out without removal of that pin - despite some locks doing so. Usually with some break in on the part of the gun, the blocks will loosen up. And, they will sometimes come out on their our.

When I change a block, I usually knock that pin out and replace it.


----------



## ddown (Feb 12, 2016)

Next time check YouTube


----------

